# Neuer Monitor gesucht (4k oder 1440)



## Shadyyy (1. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Suche für meine Konfiguration einen passenden Bildschirm
Budget: 300-400 Euro 
Verwendung: Gaming CAD und Office
Grafikkarte: GTX 1070
Kein alter Monitor vorhanden

Nun meine Frage welchen Monitor gibt es in meinem Budget. Hab mir schon den Samsung angeguckt 4k in 28 zoll für ca. 300 Euro. Nun ist die frage ob ich besser einen 1440 Monitor mit mehr Hz nehme oder 4k. Was lohnt eher in meinem Budget. Hätte eigentlich schon gerne 4k aber wenn der Monitor hinterher Müll ist bringt 4k auch nichts. Wahrscheinlich wird sowieso alles Welten Unterschied zu meinem 4:3 19" benq

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (1. Oktober 2016)

Wozu brauchst du mehr Hertz?

Ich würde mir mal den Dell UltraSharp U2515H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland angucken  Ob der Samsung gut/besser ist, mag ich nicht beurteilen, aber der Dell ist ein feines Teil


----------



## JoM79 (1. Oktober 2016)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du mehr Herz?



Damit er netter zu seinen Mitmenschen ist.

@TE 
Willst du denn mehr Auflösung oder mehr Hertz, bzw was ist dir wichtiger?


----------



## Shadyyy (1. Oktober 2016)

Das ist die frage  inwiefern merkt man da noch einen Unterschied zwischen wqhd und 4k ? Ansonsten würd ich gerne bf4 spielen eventuell bf1 aber war jetzt nie der Typ der ausschließlich shooter gespielt habe und da weiß ich auch nicht wie viel mir dann mehr Hz bringen. Also hab es noch nicht live gesehen. Für andere Spiele sieht 4k wahrscheinlich geiler aus.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (1. Oktober 2016)

Du musst auch wissen, ob die die Auflösung/Diagonale passt. Ich hatte auf der IFA selbst einen Monitor mit UHD@27" gesehen, da war eindeutig die Schrift zu klein, ähnlich wie bei FullHD@15".


----------



## Shadyyy (1. Oktober 2016)

Kann man doch soweit ich weiß anpassen oder ? Also die Schriftgröße. Hat denn jemand Erfahrung mit dem von mir genannten Samsung oder dem vorgeschlagenen Dell? Oder sonstige Empfehlungen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (3. Oktober 2016)

Shadyyy schrieb:


> Kann man doch soweit ich weiß anpassen oder ? Also die Schriftgröße.



Da ist nur die Frage, ob die entsprechenden Buttons mitskalieren, sonst wird da was vom Text abgeschnitten oder läuft raus.  
Das hängt dann von der Oberfläche der jeweiligen Software ab.


----------



## Shadyyy (9. Oktober 2016)

Hm :/ bin immer noch nicht weiter bei meiner Entscheidung hab jetzt viel gelesen aber das verwirrt mich glaub ich nur noch 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## AYAlf (9. Oktober 2016)

Für Gaming ist 60Hz viel zu wenig, imho.
Bei Office und CAD reicht das wohl.

Den würde ich nehmen, bei dem Budget Dell S2417DG lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Warum? Genug Hz, G-Sync und eine für deine Grafikkarte akzeptable Auflösung.


----------



## Shadyyy (9. Oktober 2016)

AYAlf schrieb:


> Für Gaming ist 60Hz viel zu wenig, imho.
> Bei Office und CAD reicht das wohl.
> 
> Den würde ich nehmen, bei dem Budget Dell S2417DG lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...


Hört sich so an als ob das unspielbar wär. Der Bildschirm ist ja mit 500 Euro nochmal "viel" teurer als geplant. Hab jetzt einen LG in 27 zoll gefunden 4k ips panel für 450. Wie gesagt weiß nur nicht ob ich wegen den 60hz Probleme bekomme. Kann noch jemand bestätigen, dass es zu wenig ist zum spielen ? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Octobit (9. Oktober 2016)

Die große Mehrzahl der Spieler dürfte auf 60 Hz Panels spielen. Wenn es unspielbar wäre, wären andere Panels viel weiter verbreitet. 
Meiner Meinung nach reichen 60 Hz zum Spielen aus.  Mehr geht immer, aber ich habe noch kein Spiel erlebt, bei dem ich mir dachte, boah, nur 60 Hz, das kann ich jetzt nicht mehr spielen.
Du hast doch bestimmt jetzt auch schon irgendwas zum Gamen, oder nicht? Beim PC wirst du wahrscheinlich 60 Hz haben, Konsolen geben meist nur 30 fps/Hz wieder iirc. Kannst du damit spielen? Ja? Dann kannst du es auch weiterhin. 
Eine ähnliche Argumentation kann man auch  bei FHD vs. UHD führen. Prinzipiell kann man auch gut mit FHD @ 60 Hz zocken. Es ist jetzt die Frage, was du möchtest: Ein schärferes Bild oder ein flüssigeres Bild.

Ich habe mich für UHD @ 60 Hz entschieden (siehe Signatur LG 27MU67). Wahrscheinlich meinst du mit dem LG für 450 den oder den UD68W?


----------



## Shadyyy (9. Oktober 2016)

Octobit schrieb:


> Die große Mehrzahl der Spieler dürfte auf 60 Hz Panels spielen. Wenn es unspielbar wäre, wären andere Panels viel weiter verbreitet.
> Meiner Meinung nach reichen 60 Hz zum Spielen aus.  Mehr geht immer, aber ich habe noch kein Spiel erlebt, bei dem ich mir dachte, boah, nur 60 Hz, das kann ich jetzt nicht mehr spielen.
> Du hast doch bestimmt jetzt auch schon irgendwas zum Gamen, oder nicht? Beim PC wirst du wahrscheinlich 60 Hz haben, Konsolen geben meist nur 30 fps/Hz wieder iirc. Kannst du damit spielen? Ja? Dann kannst du es auch weiterhin.
> Eine ähnliche Argumentation kann man auch  bei FHD vs. UHD führen. Prinzipiell kann man auch gut mit FHD @ 60 Hz zocken. Es ist jetzt die Frage, was du möchtest: Ein schärferes Bild oder ein flüssigeres Bild.
> ...


Danke diese Meinung hab ich auch vertreten das wahrscheinlich noch viele mit 60hz spielen. Spiele aktuell nur auf der ps4. Z.b. bf4 da hat man ja glaub ich je nach Server 45 bis 30hz und da merke ich jetzt keine negativen Punkte. Bin wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht der Typ dem solche Punkte auffallen auch wenn manche Reviews z.b. bei forza irgendwelche ruckler kritisieren, sitze ich da meistens und denk mir "Jup wieder nicht gesehen" oder "stört mich sowas überhaupt wenn ich selber spiele" und mich aufs zocken konzentriere.
Habe wie erwähnt früher am pc auf 19 zoll 4:3 mit wahrscheinlich max. 60hz gespielt ohne fhd oder sowas. Ich glaube mir ist ein schärferes Bild wichtiger vorallem auch wenn ich surfe etc.

Ja bei den Bildschirmen hab ich mir den angeguckt den du besitzt. Und der 2. Von dir genannte ist mir auch aufgefallen sieht von der Optik natürlich noch ansprechender aus. Weiß nur nicht in wie weit sich die beiden unterscheiden ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Octobit (9. Oktober 2016)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, sind die inneren Werte vom UD68 und MU67 eigentlich gleich. Der UD68 kam ein bisschen später raus und sieht dank dem fast rahmenlosen Design wirklich schick aus (gab es leider noch nicht, als ich mir den MU67 geholt hab).
Der einzige mir bekannte Unterschied sind die Ergonomie Funktionen und dass der MU67 noch einen miniDP-Anschluss mehr hat.
MU67: Drehen, Kippen, Höhe, Pivot
UD68-W: nichts
UD-68P-B: Höhe, Pivot


----------



## Shadyyy (9. Oktober 2016)

Octobit schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, sind die inneren Werte vom UD68 und MU67 eigentlich gleich. Der UD68 kam ein bisschen später raus und sieht dank dem fast rahmenlosen Design wirklich schick aus (gab es leider noch nicht, als ich mir den MU67 geholt hab).
> Der einzige mir bekannte Unterschied sind die Ergonomie Funktionen und dass der MU67 noch einen miniDP-Anschluss mehr hat.
> MU67: Drehen, Kippen, Höhe, Pivot
> UD68-W: nichts
> UD-68P-B: Höhe, Pivot


Alles klar dann guck ich mir den ud68 mal genauer an. Nur ist der zum verstellen irgendwie nirgendwo verfügbar bzw. Viel teurer. Welche Spiele spielst du so ? Allgemein also zufrieden ? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Octobit (9. Oktober 2016)

Ja, hab ich eben auch schon gesehen. Die waren ne Zeit lang mal gleich teuer und auch beide verfügbar, keine Ahnung ob das jetzt nur temporär ist. So stark beobachte ich den Monitor Markt auch nicht. 
Viel steht in meinem Review schon drin, kannst da ja mal lesen, da hab ich auch BLB etc beschrieben. Allgemein bin ich aber ziemlich zufrieden mit dem Gesamtpaket, hab den jetzt etwa 10 Monate im Einsatz mit einer 290x @Stock. Spiele hauptsächlich Dota 2, das geht auch bei 4K noch fast maxed out mit etwas über 60 fps. Ansonsten noch Rocket League, Schadow of Mordor seit neuestem, Skyrim, Diablo. 
 Bei SoM komme ich auf irgendwo so um die 40fps was ich absolut nicht störend finde. FreeSync ist an, ob ich es deshalb angenehmer finde? Keine Ahnung, habs nie mit FreeSync aus gespielt, aber ich bin glaube ich sowieso relativ unempfindlich gegenüber low fps. Mir reichen die 40 oder was es genau sind locker aus, ich konnte noch keine ruckler feststellen. Und das mit meiner 4Gb 290x und der Tatsache, dass SoM eigentlich Vram frisst wie da Krümelmonster Kekse 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Emani (10. Oktober 2016)

Es ist schon ein Unterschied mit 144 Hz und gsync oder mit Ulmb.

Die Sache ist die. 60 Hz mit vsynch läuft 60 Hz ohne "abrisse". Sage ich jetzt mal so gesagt. Aber man merkt den inputlag. Ohne vsync haste trotzdem mehr als sage ich mal über 100 Hz.  Aber mit teaRing und bestimmt sind das nur Halb Bilder.  

Mit 144 Hz und gsynch haste vollbilder und kein grosser inputlag. Das merkt man sofort und schaut viel besser aus. Besonders in battlefield wenn man im Hubschrauber fliegt. ��

Die sogenannten ticketrates 30-60 Hz.  Hat nichts mit dem Monitor zu tun. Sondern mit der abfrage der Server zu deinem PC und wieder zurück.��

Also ich habe mir denn dell s2716dg geholt und sau  geiles Spiel Gefühl.  

Und wenn mann zwei Monitore hat. Eventuell nur wegen irgendwelche Fenster zum platzieren ist es empfehlenswert  den zweit monitor an einer anderen oder onboard Karte anzuschließen.  Das habe ich jetzt feststellen müssen.

Gruss


----------



## JoM79 (10. Oktober 2016)

Es sollte einem aber auch bewusst sein, dass man mit Gsync an nur soviel Hertz wie fps hat.
Ausser unter 30Hz, da werden die Hertz vervielfacht.


----------



## Shadyyy (10. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt bin ich noch mehr verwirrt hatte mich eigentlich schon fast für den lg 4k entschieden. Jetzt Zweifel ich ob nicht doch 144hz und evtl wqhd. Wie sieht das denn z.b. bei minecraft aus was ich aus Langeweile auch manchmal spiele (ausschließlich mit Technik Mods) klaut mir 4k da fps ? Weil eigentlich brauche ich da ja kein 4k  und mit Mods hat man ja allgemein wenig fps habe da angst, dass das unspielbar wird. Wär auch kein Weltuntergang aber spiele es halt Ab und zu mal.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Octobit (10. Oktober 2016)

Klar, du berechnest mehr Pixel, also brauchst du mehr Leistung bzw. du bekommst weniger fps. Ich bin nicht so in Minecraft drin, aber Technik Mods klingt für mich eher nach was CPU intensiven, im Gegensatz zu irgendwelchen Shadern. In dem Fall würdest du (eventuell) keine FPS verlieren, weil du vorher im CPU Limit bist und nachher (eventuell) auch noch. Aber das ist so ein bisschen Spekulation 


Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadyyy (10. Oktober 2016)

Mh aber könnte ich jetzt z.b. Nur für minecraft dann mal die Auflösung auf fhd runterstellen ? Sollte ja dann theoretisch funktionieren.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Octobit (10. Oktober 2016)

Klar, du kannst die Auflösung verringern, bei FullHD geht das sogar pixelgenau.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DarkWing13 (10. Oktober 2016)

Wie lange am Stück sitzt du bei Office und CAD vorm Bildschirm?
Länger als zum Spielen?
Dann würde ich dir gerade für CAD mehr als 60Hz empfehlen, da bei relativ langem statischem "Anstarren" des Bildschirms, das "ruhigere Bild sehr augenschonend rüberkommt...
Bei Spielen mit schnellen (Augen-)Bewegungen merkt man dann eher das Ruckeln/Tearing mit Monitoren bei 60Hz.

So long,....

P.S:
War bis vor kurzem auch auf der Suche nach einem Neuen und habe die Suche jetzt beendet, da es brauchbare 1440p Monitore nur zu einem heftigen Aufpreis gibt, und 4K Monitore max. 60Hz schaffen. 
Ich warte jetzt bis min. Ende des Jahres, bis die "Neuheiten" auf den Markt kommen...dann schauen wir mal weiter...


----------



## Shadyyy (10. Oktober 2016)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Wie lange am Stück sitzt du bei Office und CAD vorm Bildschirm?
> Länger als zum Spielen?
> Dann würde ich dir gerade für CAD mehr als 60Hz empfehlen, da bei relativ langem statischem "Anstarren" des Bildschirms, das "ruhigere Bild sehr augenschonend rüberkommt...
> Bei Spielen mit schnellen (Augen-)Bewegungen merkt man dann eher das Ruckeln/Tearing mit Monitoren bei 60Hz.
> ...


Naja wenn die nächste Klausurphase ansteht sitze ich eigentlich 12h am Schreibtisch. Wenn schlechtes Wetter ist vielleicht noch ne runde zocken sonst aber lieber raus. Man guckt natürlich nicht die ganze Zeit auf den Bildschirm aber trotzdem kommt da nicht wenig zusammen. Naja bin halt einfach von der Auflösung begeistert. Weiß nicht wenn man jetzt die Möglichkeit hat das "neue" zu nutzen weil man sich eh einmal einen neuen PC holt dann will ich das eigentlich auch nutzen. Mhhh 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rwk (10. Oktober 2016)

+1 für den Dell S2716DG
Verwende ich auch an der GTX 1070, ein richtig tolles Spielgefühl !
Was nutzt dir 4K wenn du auf 60Hz begrenzt bist ? Da würde ich kein Geld für ausgeben.
1440p sind ja schon fast doppelt so viele Pixel wie 1080p. 
Gepaart mit 144Hz und G-Sync wirst du einen deutlichen Unterschied feststellen, nämlich butterweiches Gameplay.


----------



## Octobit (10. Oktober 2016)

Rwk schrieb:


> +1 für den Dell S2716DG
> Verwende ich auch an der GTX 1070, ein richtig tolles Spielgefühl !
> Was nutzt dir 4K wenn du auf 60Hz begrenzt bist ? Da würde ich kein Geld für ausgeben.
> 1440p sind ja schon fast doppelt so viele Pixel wie 1080p.
> Gepaart mit 144Hz und G-Sync wirst du einen deutlichen Unterschied feststellen, nämlich butterweiches Gameplay.


Was nutzt dir 144Hz, wenn du auf 1440p begrenzt bist.  

Naja, eigentlich müsstest du dir das ganze mal selber angucken...

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rwk (10. Oktober 2016)

Es gibt aber keinen 4K Monitor mit 144Hz...
Da spiel ich doch nicht mit Tearing nur wegen der Auflösung, das muß doch beschissen aussehen...
Und sollte der 4K, 144Hz, 1ms und G-Sync Monitor auf den Markt kommen, wird der bestimmt deutlich teurer als 500 Kröten sein. 
Aber klar, am besten du setzt dich mal vor so Monitore und machst dir selbst ein Bild.


----------



## Octobit (10. Oktober 2016)

Tearing gibt es bei 60Hz mit Sync auch nicht. 
Zu deiner Wunschliste dann bitte auch noch ein vernünftiges Panel, ein haltbares OLED wäre noch nicht schlecht.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rwk (10. Oktober 2016)

Rwk schrieb:


> Es gibt aber keinen 4K Monitor mit 144Hz...


Oder gibt es den doch ?!
Acer Predator XB280HK 4K UHD LED Monitor - 28

Jedenfalls finde ich 60Hz nicht gerade zukunftsorientiert.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Oktober 2016)

Rwk schrieb:


> Oder gibt es den doch ?!
> Acer Predator XB280HK 4K UHD LED Monitor - 28
> 
> Jedenfalls finde ich 60Hz nicht gerade zukunftsorientiert.


Die Beschreibung ist Blödsinn.
Es gibt keinen 4K mit 144Hz und wird es auch erstmal so schnell nicht geben, da reicht selbst DP 1.3 nicht für.


----------



## Octobit (10. Oktober 2016)

Dp 1.2 gibt nicht mal 4k@144 Hz her. Auf pcgh wurde im Test davon auch nix erwähnt (aber auch keine 60Hz). 
Ich persönlich finde 4k zukunftsorientierter als 144Hz, aber das ist letztendlich persönlicher Geschmack.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rwk (10. Oktober 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die Beschreibung ist Blödsinn.


Hätte mich auch gewundert. 

Stimmt natürlich, das ist Geschmacksache.
Vielleicht vergleicht der TE mal Benchmarks der GTX 1070 bezogen auf 4K Auflösung.
Da wirst du selten mehr als 40fps finden, eher so um die 30 fps.
Wärst du damit zufrieden ?


----------



## Shadyyy (10. Oktober 2016)

Rwk schrieb:


> Hätte mich auch gewundert.
> 
> Stimmt natürlich, das ist Geschmacksache.
> Vielleicht vergleicht der TE mal Benchmarks der GTX 1070 bezogen auf 4K Auflösung.
> ...


Weiß ich nicht  da ich seit ca. 3 Jahren nicht mehr aktiv am pc war außer an meinem Laptop und davor wenig gezockt hab wenn eigentlich ausschließlich wow. Deshalb wird wahrscheinlich jeder Bildschirm besser als das was ich kenne aber dachte mir 4k ist die Zukunft vielleicht kann die nächste Grafikkarte dann ja flüssige 60hz

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Octobit (10. Oktober 2016)

Die Benchmarks sind aber oft in Ultra, wer Regler bedienen kann hat auch in 4K höhere fps. 
Mein Beispiel: ich hatte bei Dota etwa 55 min fps. Also mal kurz das ego zurückgenommen, einen Regler ein bisschen nach links und Zack, im durchschnitt 70 fps aber stable über 60 zu jeder Zeit. Unterschiede habe ich keine gesehen. Ich find hier wird immer ein Spiel in 4k als unspielbar betitelt, wenn es nicht auf ultra 60fps rennt. Ist aber Quatsch. Ist genauso als wenn ich sagen würde, irgendwas ist unspielbar, weil es nicht mit 144fps rennt sondern nur mit 100. Da kann man auch entweder mit leben oder dreht an den Reglern. 
Wenn ich mich richtig an meine Rechnung erinnere, sind 144Hz @ 1440p etwas mehr pixel/s gewesen als 60Hz @ 4k. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (10. Oktober 2016)

Wenn man WQHD immer mit 144fps füttern will, dann brauchst es je nach Spiel und Einstellung richtig Leistung.
Das nimmt sich nichts zu 4K mit 60Hz.


----------



## AYAlf (10. Oktober 2016)

Auch mit 60FPS hat man bei einem 144Hz Monitor ein ruhigeres Bild.
Wo ist bitte 4k die Zukunft? Höchstens eine weit entfernte Zukunft. 
Es gibt einfach zu wenig Content für dieses Format (ich kenne bisher nur Netflix - Dann sehr teuer oder Blu-Ray UHD - viel zu teuer).
Die Grafikkarten sind auch noch nicht so weit um 4k zu befeuern, die Spiele werden immer anspruchsvoller und wenn du heute ein altes Spiel in 4k Auflösung spielen kannst, kannst du noch lange nicht ein Spiel was jetzt oder in einem halben Jahr erscheint mit 4k zocken.

4k + IPS oder VA würde ich nur für Bildbearbeitung in Erwägung ziehen. 
Bei Filmen ist FHD oder *UW-UXGA ausreichend.

*
Für Office kann eine hohe Auflösung Sinn machen, aber da reicht meiner Meinung nach *WQHD.

Das ist nur meine Meinung.

Ich selber fahre auf meinem Hauptsystem **UW-UXGA + FHD. 
Spiele sind mit vielleicht 15% nicht mein Hauptanliegen.

Wer ein mal den Unterschied zwischen 60Hz und 120Hz bzw. 144Hz selbst erlebt hat, will ganz sicher nicht mehr zurück.*


----------



## Shadyyy (11. Oktober 2016)

AYAlf schrieb:


> Auch mit 60FPS hat man bei einem 144Hz Monitor ein ruhigeres Bild.
> Wo ist bitte 4k die Zukunft? Höchstens eine weit entfernte Zukunft.
> Es gibt einfach zu wenig Content für dieses Format (ich kenne bisher nur Netflix - Dann sehr teuer oder Blu-Ray UHD - viel zu teuer).
> Die Grafikkarten sind auch noch nicht so weit um 4k zu befeuern, die Spiele werden immer anspruchsvoller und wenn du heute ein altes Spiel in 4k Auflösung spielen kannst, kannst du noch lange nicht ein Spiel was jetzt oder in einem halben Jahr erscheint mit 4k zocken.
> ...


Okay  kann ich denn mit der 1070 einen 144hz wqhd monitor ordentlich versorgen (ohne das ich alles auf Minimum drehen muss). Bei 4k hab ich natürlich den Vorteil das ich 1:1 auf fhd runterskalieren kann natürlich auch nur auf 60hz. Gibt es denn einen 144hz wqhd monitor in ca. 27/28 zoll mit g sync der in meinem Preisrahmen liegt (max 500€)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2016)

Mal kurz Geizhals anmachen und gucken.
LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), Bildwiederholfrequenz: ab 144Hz, FreeSync-/G-Sync: NVIDIA G-Sync Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Nein, gibt es nicht.


----------



## Rwk (11. Oktober 2016)

An deiner Stelle würde ich noch ein bisschen drauflegen und den Dell S2716DG holen.
Der Acer ist sicher auch nicht schlecht, aber die haben echt beschissene Qualitätskontrollen.
So eine Panel Lotterie wär mir zu blöd.
Das soll nicht heissen, das es bei Dell nur makellose Geräte vom Fliessband gibt, aber wenn man den dutzenden Reviews im Netz glauben darf, ist das ein großes Problem bei Acer.

Die GTX 1070 fühlt sich pudelwohl mit WQHD, 144Hz und G-Sync. 
Auf 60Hz gebremst, das wäre in meinen Augen wie einen Ferrari auf 100km/h zu drosseln....


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2016)

Nur darfst du nicht andere Acer Monitore als Referenz heranziehen.


----------



## Shadyyy (11. Oktober 2016)

Rwk schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich noch ein bisschen drauflegen und den Dell S2716DG holen.
> Der Acer ist sicher auch nicht schlecht, aber die haben echt beschissene Qualitätskontrollen.
> So eine Panel Lotterie wär mir zu blöd.
> Das soll nicht heissen, das es bei Dell nur makellose Geräte vom Fliessband gibt, aber wenn man den dutzenden Reviews im Netz glauben darf, ist das ein großes Problem bei Acer.
> ...


Wo ist der Fehler das der Dell aktuell bei Amazon 400 Euro kostet und überall sonst 600 ? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rwk (11. Oktober 2016)

Würde mal vermuten, der ist gebraucht vom Market Place.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2016)

Oder nen Fake Angebot.


----------



## Shadyyy (11. Oktober 2016)

Ja war wohl ein falsches Angebot  (stand neu bei find ich jetzt aber auch nicht mehr) 580 oder so bei mf. Also würdet ihr mir dazu raten oder gibt es noch was "besseres" bei Asus ist ja wohl Glücksspiel mit dem panel. Wie sind beim Dell die Farben ? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2016)

Der Dell S2716DG und der Asus PG278Q habe im Prinzip das gleiche Panel. 
Der Dell hätte mir zuwenig Einstellungmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Shadyyy (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich wollte keinen neuen Fred aufmachen deshalb poste ich nochmal hier. Lohnt sich g sync bei wqhd und 144hz? Grafikkarte ist eine 1070. Würdet ihr eher den asus mg278q also ohne g sync oder für 100 Euro mehr den dell s2716dg nehmen ? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rwk (26. Oktober 2016)

Bin sehr glücklich mit G-Sync, kommt aber drauf an was du spielen willst.
Die Technik wird erst interessant, wenn du eben nicht über 100 fps hast...
Also wenn du gerne auf maximalen Details spielen willst, könnte sich G-Sync lohnen, weil du dann auch mit wenig fps kein Tearing oder Ruckler haben solltest.
Wenn du jedoch nur CSGO zockst, reichen die 144Hz ohne G-Sync meiner Meinung nach aus.


----------



## Nasenohrring (27. Oktober 2016)

Warum verallgemeinert das nicht mal jemand?

4K/UHD steigert die Produktivität, wenn die Größe auch passt. 32" und größer. 60hz für Desktop betrieb, CAD, Office ist ausreichend. Ich rede hier von 3840x2560.

4K in Spielen, bei CSGO kann man durchaus mehr als 60FPS schaffen, Betafield eher nicht. (Gehe jetzt mal von einer 980, 1070, R9 390 aus)

Spielst du Singleplayer oder auch Multiplayer wo es nicht so auf Reaktionen ankommt, reichen 60hz theoretisch auch. In 4K wirst du eh nicht mehr schaffen, und da kommt es auf die Immersion und Optik an.

GSync, Freesync sind auch praktisch unter 60hz, solang die Frames noch über ~30 sind, weil du theoretisch auch dann kein Tearing hast und dennoch das Maximum an FPS geboten wird, was deine Graka schafft. Mit vernünftigen Vsync bei 60hz müssten die FPS theoretisch auf 30 sinken, wenn du die 60FPS nicht erreichst, damit du kein Tearing bekommst. Ist aber oft nicht so, weiß auch nicht genau wie die das machen. Aber für Singleplayer ist das auch nicht so wichtig mit 30FPS.

Dennoch merkt man einen Unterschied zwischen 60, 120, 144hz. Aber ich würde eine schöne 4K Optik immer vorziehen, spiele aber auch keine Shooter wo es drauf ankommen würde. Wenn ich mich geil fühlen muss indem ich Leute die sich solche Hardware nicht leisten können in Shootern abziehen will, würde ich 34" 21:9 1440p Gsync oder Freesync nehmen.

Aber bei 21:9 sind 4 Fenster (OR, OL, UR, UL) gesplittet Suboptimal. Bei 16:9 ists cool, wenn die Größe stimmt. Dafür sind zwei Fenster nebeneinander bei 16:9 eher suboptimal.
Für Egoshooter ist 21:9 ziemlich gut, bei Thirdpersons kommt es drauf an. GTA bekommts noch gut hin, aber bei Witcher finde ich Geralt oft etwas weit links und das verwirrt. Und wenn man generell seinen Char sehen möchte, wird er oft sehr klein oder man sieht nur die Hälfte von ihm. Spiele geben nicht immer 21:9 support. Die neueren sollten das zwar, aber das stimmt auch nicht so ganz. Fallout 4 hatte enttäuscht, Darksouls 3. Außerdem bei Mods die eventuell die UI ändern (SkyUI z.B.) failt es absolut mit 21:9 und da diese Mod oft Essentiell für andere Mods sind, kann mans vergessen.

Manchmal kriegt man es gefixt, aber eher selten gut.

Also: Multiplayer PVP mit reflekte: 21:9 G oder FreeSync >60hz und Auflösung, wie sie für einen reicht. Optimal TN Panel, wer drauf klar kommt.
Singleplayer: 21:9 oder 16:9 60Hz VA oder IPS Panel.
CAD und Arbeit: doch schon eher 16:9... Hertz eigentlich egal. Kauf dir noch nen Günstigen 2. Monitor auch 16:9 und dann kannste auf den Großen 4 Fenster gut darstellen oder auf beiden jeweils eins. Mit einem 21:9 und einen 16:9 kannst du 3. Zwei 21:9 gehen auch 4, aber wird schon sehr breit das ganze. Browser Fenster wo Suchleisten usw. noch Platz weg nehmen das wird bei 21:9 schon schnell sehr schmal wenn man 4 Split macht. Wenn ich Texturiere, Tutorials gucke oder den ganzen Kram Organisiere dann kommt das auch nicht selten vor.

Außerdem, bei 3840x2560 um die 32" Es ist schon sehr scharf. Trage zwar ne Brille, aber wenn man nicht beim aufgeregten Zocken nach vorne geneigt sitzt und der Monitor nur noch 30cm vom Face entfernt ist, siehts super aus.
Bei 21:9 würde ich nie kleiner als 34" und 3440x1440 gehen. Hast du mal ein Titel der nur Optimal auf 16:9 läuft, hast du gerade mal ein 27" Bild.

Schwere Entscheidung ich weiß. Kauf dir jetzt erstmal ein Optimum zum zocken und kauf dir später noch für 120€ ein zweiten Monitor. Man wird sonst nie DEN Monitor finden.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2016)

Weil eine Verallgemeinerung nicht funktioniert.
Jeder hat andere Anforderungen und Bedürfnisse.


----------



## Shadyyy (27. Oktober 2016)

Ich denke 144hz wqhd ist die bessere Entscheidung für mich andererseits seh ich die Preise vom 4k lg in 27 zoll und denk mir wieso mehr bezahlen für eine schlechtere Auflösung (4k ist 100 Euro billiger) . Meint ihr denn ich mach mit dem dell s2716dg was verkehrt und ärgere mich hinterher ? Oder welchen wqhd 144hz monitor würdet ihr empfehlen 27 zoll. Dann ist natürlich die Frage ob g sync sein muss aber ich denke wenn schon denn schon.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2016)

Andererseits kannst du auch anders herum denken.
Wieso auf mehr Hertz und Gsync verzichten?
Das ist leider eine Entscheidung, die du alleine treffen musst.


----------



## Shadyyy (27. Oktober 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Andererseits kannst du auch anders herum denken.
> Wieso auf mehr Hertz und Gsync verzichten?
> Das ist leider eine Entscheidung, die du alleine treffen musst.


Ja ich denke auch das mir wqhd reichen wird gerade da ich noch nie einen 4k Fernseher o.ä. habe, mein Laptop 17 zoll fhd hat und mein letzter pc einen 4:3 19 zoll Bildschirm mit ca. 1000x1000 Pixeln hatte in max. 60hz. Was schlagt ihr denn jetzt vor 144hz 27 zoll gsync.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2016)

Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rwk (27. Oktober 2016)

Dell S2716DG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Shadyyy (27. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt bin ich genauso weit wie vorher  die beiden stehen eigentlich zur Auswahl. Was mich wundert das viele schreiben Sie hätten z.b. Den dell für 500 gekauft. Sind die Preise jetzt wieder so angestiegen ? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rwk (27. Oktober 2016)

Keine Ahnung, hab auch um die 560 gezahlt und keinen Cent bereut.
Musst du halt abwiegen welcher dir mehr zusagt...
Hatte damals auch nur noch die beiden zur Auswahl, alles andere war aussortiert.
Der Dell hat zum Beispiel 1 Jahr mehr Garantie.
Der Acer hat ein paar zusätzliche Einstellungen, die ich persönlich aber nicht brauche.

Am Ende hab ich wegen folgenden zwei Punkten dann den Dell gekauft:
Die Qualitätskontrolle von Acer und dieser grauenhafte Power Ranger Standfuß.


----------



## Shadyyy (27. Oktober 2016)

Rwk schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, hab auch um die 560 gezahlt und keinen Cent bereut.
> Musst du halt abwiegen welcher dir mehr zusagt...
> Hatte damals auch nur noch die beiden zur Auswahl, alles andere war aussortiert.
> Der Dell hat zum Beispiel 1 Jahr mehr Garantie.
> ...


Ja der Standfuß ist echt Geschmackssache  also bist du mit dem dell zufrieden. Wie siehts mit Farben aus oder diesem grauschleier von dem viele sprechen ? Mir sagt der Dell auch mehr zu wobei ich denke wenn man schon so viel Geld ausgibt sollte man einfach den "besseren" nehmen. Aber vom panel sollen ja beide gleich sein oder verwechsel ich da was also sollten ja auch die Farben bei beiden nach dem einstellen gleich sein.


----------



## Rwk (27. Oktober 2016)

Die dürften ziemlich gleichauf sein, da kann man schlecht sagen das einer der bessere ist.
Fand die Farben schon gut als ich den gerade angeschlossen hatte, mit dem ICC Profil sogar noch besser.
Wüsste nicht wo der einen Grauschleier haben sollte...vielleicht bei Leuten die sehr hohe Helligkeit verwenden.
Hatte vor dem ganzen Flachbild-Wahnsinn damals eine Sony Black Trinitron Röhre - da war Schwarz wirklich Pechschwarz, als wär der Monitor aus...sowas schafft leider kein LED Display, soweit ich weiss.

Schau dir am besten nochmal in Ruhe die zusätzlichen Einstellungen vom Acer an, ob die für dich interessant sind.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2016)

Doch, O LED.
Es geht eher um den Gammawert als Grauschleier. 
Aber solange man keinen anderen Monitor daneben hat, wird man meist den Unterschied nicht merken.
Btw, das ICC Profil nützt dir im Spiel aber nichts.


----------



## Shadyyy (27. Oktober 2016)

Kann mir einer von euch erklären welche Einstellungen ich bei dem acer mehr habe ? Finde da nichts im Internet drüber bzw weiß nicht so recht wo ich gucken soll  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2016)

Gamma, dark boost, eigene Profile erstellen, Blue Light Filter,  das ist so was mir spontan einfällt


----------



## Slanzi (27. Oktober 2016)

Hab aus den selben Gründen wie von Rwk geschrieben zum Dell gegriffen.
Bin auch äußerst zufrieden, kann den wirklich wärmstens empfehlen. Nur weil ein paar Einstellungen fehlen fällt der in der Bildqualität nun nicht zu anderen Monitoren extrem ab. Eventuell kann man Unterschiede bei entsprechenden Einstellungen ausmachen - vorausgesetzt beide Monitore stehen nebeneinander.

Der Preissprung ist meines Wissens mit bzw. kurz vor Ankündigung/Veröffentlichung des kleineren Bruders, des 24" WQHD G-Sync Dell, entstanden. So hat sich der S2716DG auch wieder den Wettbewerbern im 27"-Bereich angeglichen.


----------



## Rwk (27. Oktober 2016)

Gammaregler hast ja auch im Nvidia-Treiber.
Das ICC in Games gewöhnlich ignoriert wird, liegt aber an den Spielen, nicht am Monitor.
Hab das Farbprofil jedenfalls in keinem Spiel vermisst bisher.
Für Bildbearbeitung und surfen ist mir das hingegen wichtig.
Nvidia hat da auch einen interessanten Artikel zu:
GeForce Garage: How To Calibrate Your Monitor | GeForce

Dark Boost kann dir dunkle Ecken in Spielen etwas aufhellen...für CSGO Spieler vielleicht interessant.
Für mich wär das nichts, da leidet mir eher die Atmosphäre drunter, wenn man keine dunklen Ecken mehr sieht...
Blue Light Filter senkt den Blauanteil in deinem Bild, was aber wiederrum die Farbwiedergabe verfälscht.
Blaues Licht ist bei entsprechender Frequenz, Bestrahlungsdauer und Intensität zwar schädlich, bzw. anstrengend für die Augen,
ein Monitor dürfte aber noch weit davon entfernt sein, das in dieser Art und Weise auszustrahlen.
Sonst wäre sicher schon jeder Hersteller dazu verpflichtet, direkt einen Blaufilter zu verbauen...
Diese ganzen Casemods, wo das Gehäuse in hellem Blau erstrahlt und direkt neben dem User auf dem Schreibtisch steht, da würd ich mir viel eher Gedanken drum machen. Das muß sehr anstrengend für die Augen sein, auch wenn betroffene Leute davon lieber nichts hören wollen.

Eigene Profile kannst du mit dem Dell allerdings nicht erstellen, der hat nur ein paar voreingestellte Farbprofile zur Auswahl.
Und der Acer kann sogar 165Hz, der Dell nur 144Hz - ob man den Unterschied wahrnehmen kann, das ist eine andere Geschichte.

@ OLED: Hmm klingt ja erst gut, aber wenn die Dioden wirklich eine so geringe Lebensdauer haben, sind die für Monitore leider völlig ungeeignet, imo.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2016)

Man muss die Sachen ja nicht nutzen, nur man sollte die Unterschiede wissen.
Hab damals BF4 immer mit Black Equalizer aufm BenQ XL2430T gespielt.
Kommt halt drauf an wie man spielt .
Wenn man nur auf gewinnen spielt, ist die Optik zweitrangig.


----------



## Shadyyy (27. Oktober 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Man muss die Sachen ja nicht nutzen, nur man sollte die Unterschiede wissen.
> Hab damals BF4 immer mit Black Equalizer aufm BenQ XL2430T gespielt.
> Kommt halt drauf an wie man spielt .
> Wenn man nur auf gewinnen spielt, ist die Optik zweitrangig.


Dann könnte ich ja auch einen full hd 144hz monitor nehmen wenns nur um gewinnen geht. Denke schon da ich auch viel Office nutze, teilweise 8-10h am Tag wenn wieder Klausurphase ansteht. Deshalb ist mir die Optik schon wichtig.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2016)

Da kannst du ja wieder nen anderes Profil aktivieren.
Mache ich bei meinem Z35 auch so.
Da kannst du dann Ruck zuck zwischen drei Profilen wechseln.


----------



## Shadyyy (25. November 2016)

Nochmal eine Frage wollte mir den asus mg278q bestellen. Irgendwie hab ich nochmal ein bisschen nachgedacht und mir überlegt 570 Euro für den dell ist mir doch ehrlich gesagt zu viel. Bzw weiß ich nicht ob ich das brauche. Klar ist es cool aber wenn man gsync nie hatte wird man es wahrscheinlich auch nicht missen. Der asus kostet 450 allerdings wollte ich eine gtx 1070 nehmen. Wenn ich konstant über z.b. 100 fps komme ist das dann noch so wichtig ? Was würdet ihr machen. Fhd will ich eigentlich nicht da mir das auf 27 zoll nicht gefällt.

Edit: wie gesagt gsync brauch ich nicht zwingend glaub ich aber 144hz sollten es schon sein.


----------



## Rwk (25. November 2016)

Mit dem Asus zahlst du dann aber für FreeSync und kannst es nie nutzen mit der GTX 1070...auch irgendwie blöd ?
Muß es denn 27" sein ? Einfach 24" und 144Hz bekommst du ja schon um die 200€.
Tearingfrei spielen ist allerdings was feines, ich möchte es jedenfalls nicht mehr hergeben.


----------



## Shadyyy (25. November 2016)

Rwk schrieb:


> Mit dem Asus zahlst du dann aber für FreeSync und kannst es nie nutzen mit der GTX 1070...auch irgendwie blöd ?
> Muß es denn 27" sein ? Einfach 24" und 144Hz bekommst du ja schon um die 200€.
> Tearingfrei spielen ist allerdings was feines, ich möchte es jedenfalls nicht mehr hergeben.


Naja aber dann hab ich kein wqhd. Da der Monitor die nächsten 5-10 Jahre herhalten soll würde ich dann kein fhd nehmen und zum arbeiten find ich 27 zoll angenehmer. Weiß ja nicht in wie fern das mit dem gsync bzw free sync egal ist wenn ich über den 144hz liege. Will eigentlich nur das "flüssigere" Bild durch die 144hz und wqhd auf 27zoll. Naja keine Ahnung


----------



## Shadyyy (22. Dezember 2016)

Hab nochmal eine Frage. Der neue pc ist da und ich wollte jetzt mal gucken was die 1070 in 1440p kann. Dafür gibt es doch irgendeine Funktion mit der man die Auflösung so zu sagen simulieren kann und dann spielen kann. Wollte mal gucken wie weit ich die Einstellungen runter schrauben müsste um bei 100 bzw 144hz landen zu müssen


----------



## JoM79 (22. Dezember 2016)

DSR.
Bei FHD müsste das der Faktor 1,78 sein.
Und du meinst fps, die Hertz vom Monitor hast du immer.


----------



## Shadyyy (22. Dezember 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> DSR.
> Bei FHD müsste das der Faktor 1,78 sein.
> Und du meinst fps, die Hertz vom Monitor hast du immer.


Dann hab ich doch richtig geraten. Hab aber 1680x1050 auf dem übergangsmonitor. Müsste dann ja irgendwo bei 2 liegen. Hab das jetzt mal bei bf4 ausprobiert. Bei x2 habe ich Immer noch 180 frames und selbst bei x4 (also irgendwo Richtung 4k) hab ich die gleichen fps. Das kann ja so nicht stimmen (vorausgesetzt ich hab nicht die Overkill 1070 erwischt ) oder reicht es nicht dsr in der Nvidia systemsteuerung auf x2 zu stellen ?


----------



## JoM79 (22. Dezember 2016)

Nein, du musst schon im Spiel auch die Auflösung einstellen.


----------



## Shadyyy (22. Dezember 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein, du musst schon im Spiel auch die Auflösung einstellen.


Das heißt dann 1440p aber die werden dann wieder runter gerechnet ?


----------



## Octobit (22. Dezember 2016)

Shadyyy schrieb:


> Das heißt dann 1440p aber die werden dann wieder runter gerechnet ?


Genau

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadyyy (22. Dezember 2016)

Octobit schrieb:


> Genau
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


Ok hab jetzt x2 eingestellt und jetzt steht Ingame bei bf4 2376x1485 ist ja ca 1440p. Hab trotzdem auf spind 64 mann noch 160 fps. Stimmt da irgendwas nicht oder könnte das passen ? Klar ist jetzt nicht die anspruchsvollste map. Dann würden sich ja 1440p 144hz richtig lohnen.


----------



## Shadyyy (24. Dezember 2016)

Scheint wohl normal zu sein mit den 200fps auch in wqhd bei bf4 zumindest hat ein Kollege mit der 1080 auch 200fps. Nun hab ich allerdings seit einem treiberupdate der 1070 gestern nur noch 70-80 fps (dsr ausgeschaltet !) Der Monitor hat 60hz verbunden mit dvi aber damit müsste das ja nix zu tun haben  sonst sollte er ja konstant 60 anzeigen. Treiber auch schon wieder deinstalliert und alten installiert keine Besserung. Jemand eine Idee?

Hatte sonst in der kleinen Auflösung konstant 200fps


----------

